# AlpineZone Summit 6.0 - February 6-8, 2015



## Nick (Nov 3, 2014)

Our 6th Annual AZ Summit is here! 

Make sure you post in the Official Registration Thread (you need a _minimum _of 5 posts on AlpineZone) to make sure your name is on the list for the apres party, first tracks, and giveaways. 

To see the official press release, click here. 

All the details are below! 


* AlpineZone Summit 6.0 at Sugarloaf Mountain ***
*February 6 - February 8, 2015
*

************************************************************​_*Schedule of Events*_

*Friday, February 6
*
*Friday Afternoon *
_*Arrival/Check-In *_

*9pm-1am *
_*Welcome Party – Shipyard*_
Party in the Shipyard with Stef and the AlpineZone moderators. Enjoy free food and beer!

*Saturday, February 7*
*
8:30am-4pm *
_*Skiing/Riding *_
Explore Sugarloaf’s legendary terrain on your own or with a
guide. 

*4-6pm *
_*The AlpineZone Après Party in the Widowmaker Lounge*_
· AlpineZone Awards hosted by Stef and the moderators
· Sign up for Sunday Morning First Tracks – first come first serve (limit of 75)
· Live music
· Free appetizers for AZ members

*Sunday, February 8*
*7:30am* 
_*Complimentary First Tracks at the Sugarloaf SuperQuad*_
Limited to 75 people who reserved their spot at the AlpineZone Après Party.
*
8:30am 
*_*Lifts open for non First Tracks skiers*_


************************************************​_*Ski & Stay Packages*_

These are some killer packages. Two nights lodging, two days of skiing, welcome party, après party, and First Tracks starting at $142 per person for the weekend!

Guests should call 800-THE-LOAF and ask for the AlpineZone Summit Rate.

Please note: This year, there are two tiers of pricing. First tier is limited to the first 120 reservations, so get those registrations in! 

*Tier 1 (Limited to 120 Reservations): *

Condominiums - $142, per person (based on maximum occupancy)
Sugarloaf Inn - $199 per person (based on double occupancy)
Sugarloaf Mountain Hotel - $294 per person (based on double occupancy and includes breakfast)

*Tier 2: *

Condominiums - $159, per person (based on maximum occupancy)
Sugarloaf Inn - $217 per person (based on double occupancy)
Sugarloaf Mountain Hotel - $334 per person (based on double occupancy and includes breakfast)

All packages include:


2 nights lodging
Saturday and Sunday lift ticket
Access to the AZ Summit 6.0 Perks
o Friday Welcome Party at the Shipyard
o Saturday Apres Party at the Widowmaker
o Sunday First Tracks (_first 75 people at the Saturday Apres Party_)


Condo & Inn guests get the use of the Sports and Fitness Center
Hotel guests receive a breakfast with their package and use of the hotel spa facility

*Maine state taxes and resort fees extra.


----------



## Nick (Nov 3, 2014)

Guys, I'm going to leave this in the forums here for a few days until I blast out a newsletter and some other stuff about this to get you guys the opportunity to get into the Tier 1 pricing first.


----------



## reefer (Nov 3, 2014)

Sweet! See you there. Haven't missed one!


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 3, 2014)

Aarggghh that is the beginning of my family ski week WTF!!!!


----------



## catsup948 (Nov 3, 2014)

I already had it on my calender in hopes that it would be the same weekend as last year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2014)

Friday party at Widowmaker or Shipyard? Both places are listed.


----------



## Nick (Nov 4, 2014)

Shipyard this year. My bad, I copied from last year. I fixed it.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice.  I like having it at Shipyard Friday night and Widowmaker Sat. Mixes it up and closer walk from condos


----------



## snapoleo (Nov 4, 2014)

this sounds like so much fun!


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 4, 2014)

This was on Twitter tonight, a little stoke for the Summit!!


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2014)

Nick said:


> Guys, I'm going to leave this in the forums here for a few days until I blast out a newsletter and some other stuff about this to get you guys the opportunity to get into the Tier 1 pricing first.



Tier 1 pricing gone!  That was fast.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2014)

Nick, remind me the details around kids.. i may bring daughter and her friend (16 year old). do they need IDs here to qualify as occupants of the room for the $$ discount?


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 6, 2014)

so is Tier 1 really gone already? or was that a glitch in the matrix?    Seems like a reservation error in Sugarloaf favor to me, collect 50$


----------



## mjg (Nov 7, 2014)

Looking forward to it! Can't wait to see and ski with 
Stef - my daughter-in-law and son James!


----------



## mjg (Nov 7, 2014)

Let's hope for snow, snow , snow!


----------



## bruno1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Might be in JH or Colorado that week if not I'm there!!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2014)

dlague said:


> Tier 1 pricing gone!  That was fast.



Actually it wasn't.  We went for it and got in for 141.33.  Went through 6 options before getting to that deal.   3 of us in a studio condo.  Works for me.


.......


----------



## 123kathleen (Nov 12, 2014)

New member, can't wait to attend my first summit.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 13, 2014)

bigbog_itinerary_SAT:
I'll be over there early on Saturday...and hang around somewhere later, either @base, access road, or Tufulios...for a few drinks/talk..with some of AZ(finally!)..then a little _Food_..into the evening.

ALTH: // a little Thursday humor
*Will be signing copies of my DVDs/Videos online.."_Backcountry Skiing in Maine_​" and "_*E*xtreme *R*aking_..."..in the..Oh Wait...haven't shot them yet.....ughh, maybe next year.


----------



## Nick (Nov 13, 2014)

123kathleen said:


> New member, can't wait to attend my first summit.



Welcome to AlpineZone Kathleen!


----------



## Nick (Nov 13, 2014)

mjg said:


> Looking forward to it! Can't wait to see and ski with
> Stef - my daughter-in-law and son James!



The new daughter in law


----------



## ski-wee (Nov 18, 2014)

Trying to post on the Official Registration Thread, but its not letting me? SOS help! 
PS I'm wicked excited for another year with the great folks from AZ!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 18, 2014)

ski-wee said:


> Trying to post on the Official Registration Thread, but its not letting me? SOS help!
> PS I'm wicked excited for another year with the great folks from AZ!



You need to make 5 posts in the forums before you can see the registration thread.


----------



## pharley50 (Nov 19, 2014)

Pumped, looking forward to getting back to the Loaf



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mcaxler (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## mcaxler (Dec 2, 2014)

Looking forward to Sugarloaf!


----------



## mcaxler (Dec 2, 2014)

*Good*

trying to post


----------



## mcaxler (Dec 2, 2014)

4th


----------



## mcaxler (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes 5


----------



## Drink up buttrcup (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow this sounds like a bunch of fun.  A co worker told me about this and it brings back child hood memories of skiing with my parents up at the loaf.  Where is the best place to stay.  Do,you all ski Friday to make it a long weekend.


----------



## Drink up buttrcup (Dec 3, 2014)

A new member here


----------



## Drink up buttrcup (Dec 3, 2014)

Old school loafer


----------



## Drink up buttrcup (Dec 3, 2014)

Looking for others


----------



## Drink up buttrcup (Dec 3, 2014)

To share the fun with !


----------



## NeverSummer218 (Dec 4, 2014)

New member to AlpineZone!


----------



## NeverSummer218 (Dec 4, 2014)

Would love to check out the Summit. Sounds like one heck of a good time!


----------



## NeverSummer218 (Dec 4, 2014)

How does this work?


----------



## Dmiller27 (Dec 4, 2014)

.... was in but now headed to Park City so I'll have to miss this year.


----------



## Travelbug724 (Dec 5, 2014)

Would love to join the fun!


----------



## nicospiniello (Dec 5, 2014)

this looks like lots of fun! I'm in!!


----------



## mike86 (Dec 6, 2014)

I missed out the last few years and I'm not making that mistake again.


----------



## castleman003 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm in - Hopefully we get snow like we did for the Summit 4.0.  That ski weekend is one of the best I've ever had on the East Coast


----------



## sbarracl (Dec 8, 2014)

Getting to 5 posts, #2


----------



## sbarracl (Dec 8, 2014)

#3


----------



## sbarracl (Dec 8, 2014)

#4


----------



## sbarracl (Dec 8, 2014)

#5, sorry to be annoying


----------



## snowhiteGS (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi Nick, there will be possibility to get lessons with a discount for participants to the Summit? 
Or do we need to check in the official Sugarloaf website? Any tip will be much appreciated


----------



## snowhiteGS (Dec 10, 2014)

Oooopss... and it would be great to have a suggestion for renting gears/equipment as well...is it possible to do it on the spot? Thank you so much!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2014)

snowhiteGS said:


> Hi Nick, there will be possibility to get lessons with a discount for participants to the Summit?
> Or do we need to check in the official Sugarloaf website? Any tip will be much appreciated



You get a free perfect turn clinic, but that's more of a tour of the mtn with a few tips thrown in. If you want a full lesson you need to make your own appointment with the ski school.



snowhiteGS said:


> Oooopss... and it would be great to have a suggestion for renting gears/equipment as well...is it possible to do it on the spot? Thank you so much!



They have ski rentals on the mtn. If you want/need more than beginner stuff the ski shop has demo equipment. I'd call ahead about that however.


----------



## acesantoro (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello there fellow slope shredders. I am new to AZ. i really want to take part in the trip to the loaf for the AZ summit in Feb. what do I have to do to become eligible?
Ps. Wachusett has opened back up today. All 4 lifts are running and they have two summit trails open. Come on out tonight and tear it up with us.


----------



## acesantoro (Dec 11, 2014)

Also If you get/have a pass for wachusett mt. they offer great perks and discounts for card holders.
http://www.wachusett.com/TicketsPasses/SeasonalPasses/PerksforPassHolders/tabid/99/Default.aspx


----------



## acesantoro (Dec 11, 2014)

todays conditions
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsgR2jZJFiE


----------



## acesantoro (Dec 11, 2014)

Another great deal.
http://attitash.com/vertical-value-card.html


----------



## acesantoro (Dec 11, 2014)

The loaf web cam. Has anyone skied the loaf yet this year? how is the new basin they opened?
http://www.sugarloaf.com/the-mountain/live-web-cam


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 11, 2014)

acesantoro said:


> The loaf web cam. Has anyone skied the loaf yet this year? how is the new basin they opened?
> http://www.sugarloaf.com/the-mountain/live-web-cam



Their are seperate thread s for your questions not related to this posting about Sugar loaf a zone a zone meet up.


----------



## mtsixspeed (Dec 15, 2014)

Tried to register after my five posts but no luck getting through. I hope there is still an opening. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 16, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Their are seperate thread s for your questions not related to this posting about Sugar loaf a zone a zone meet up.



training to be a moderator scotty?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> training to be a moderator scotty?



That be fun but no just seeing if this person is trying to get his 5 post in?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2014)

mtsixspeed said:


> Tried to register after my five posts but no luck getting through. I hope there is still an opening. I'll try again tomorrow.



It can take up to a day after your 5th post for the process to run that grants you permission to post in the registration thread.

Please note that posting in the registration thread gets access to the apres party, first tracks (limited to the first 75 who show up to the apres party), and giveaways.  You need to call Sugarloaf to make your reservations for the ski and stay package.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Dec 17, 2014)

i cant wait! I'm going to make "white nitro" my bitch


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2014)

Steezus Christ said:


> i cant wait! I'm going to make "white nitro" my bitch



Ok, that's a great username!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Dec 17, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Ok, that's a great username!



Thanks dude! it was hilarious hearing Stef call out my username when i won at the raffle last year.


----------



## Monica (Dec 27, 2014)

My friend Cathy asked me to join you all at Sugarloaf! I have never skied there! It's gonna be so much fun!


----------



## Monica (Dec 27, 2014)

So looking forward to this as a rookie!


----------



## Monica (Dec 27, 2014)

I am coming to the Summit and staying with a friend! How do I register?


----------



## catherine (Dec 27, 2014)

Monica said:


> I am coming to the Summit and staying with a friend! How do I register?


Go to the first page of this thread and click on the "Official AZ Summit 6.0 Registration" link.  Then just make a post saying you'll be there!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 28, 2014)

Hey guys and gals!! Just getting back into skiing and hoping to attend the AZ 6.0 at Sugarloaf!! Can't wait to meet everyone there!! Carrie


----------



## Redliner (Jan 3, 2015)

Just booked our reservation!! Yeee ha! Praying for no wind and lots of snow


----------



## PlowKing (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey, Looking forward to some fun times on the slopes.

C.F.


----------



## dlague (Jan 13, 2015)

Redliner said:


> Just booked our reservation!! Yeee ha! Praying for no wind and lots of snow



Aren't we all?!


----------



## rowdymainstay (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll be attending.  Really looking forward to the trip this year!  Heres hoping that burnt and bracket are open...


----------



## xbrown99 (Jan 21, 2015)

Getting close! Can't wait for this!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Jan 21, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing everyone and having a few days disconnected from work and the daily grind. This winter has been brutally busy at home & at work and the Loaf is calling my name!!


----------



## Nick (Jan 26, 2015)

Almost time guys! Who is excited, I know I am!


----------



## conwayeast (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm excited!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2015)

No mini alpine zone trip this winter?


----------



## snowhiteGS (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok, great!
Where can I ask for/how can I get the perfect turn clinic anyway?
Thanks!


----------



## conwayeast (Jan 28, 2015)

Anyone else see they are predicting 12+ inches of snow at Sugarloaf for next Thursday?!?!

Summit should be a good one!


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm seeint it for this Friday? (not that I'm complaining)


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2015)

snowhiteGS said:


> Ok, great!
> Where can I ask for/how can I get the perfect turn clinic anyway?
> Thanks!



You can call Sugarloaf to verify but I'm 99% sure it is included in the welcome pack when you check in


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> You get a free perfect turn clinic, but that's more of a tour of the mtn with a few tips thrown in. If you want a full lesson you need to make your own appointment with the ski school.
> 
> 
> 
> They have ski rentals on the mtn. If you want/need more than beginner stuff the ski shop has demo equipment. I'd call ahead about that however.



Thanks for covering for me


----------



## conwayeast (Jan 28, 2015)

Nick said:


> I'm seeint it for this Friday? (not that I'm complaining)




Turns out I am really bad at reading a calendar.


----------



## catherine (Jan 28, 2015)

I spent a few days at Sunday River last week and took one of their Perfect Turn Clinics.  They are partnered with Sugarloaf so it's probably the same.  We got our vouchers at check in and then just showed up at the meeting place.  They grouped us according to ability (self described).  We had 5 people in our group and the instructor was pretty good.  She watched each of us and gave us tips to help.  It was definitely worth the time.



snowhiteGS said:


> Ok, great!
> Where can I ask for/how can I get the perfect turn clinic anyway?
> Thanks!


----------



## andreamaurano (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey all ! I can't wait to join and ski !


----------



## andreamaurano (Jan 29, 2015)

#2


----------



## andreamaurano (Jan 29, 2015)

#3


----------



## andreamaurano (Jan 29, 2015)

#4


----------



## andreamaurano (Jan 29, 2015)

#5


----------



## conwayeast (Jan 29, 2015)

Any deals/discounts for staying Thursday night and a lift tix for Fri?


----------



## klange (Jan 30, 2015)

One week to go!


----------



## klange (Jan 30, 2015)

Go Pats!


----------



## KTammaro (Feb 2, 2015)

4 days till the Summit! Cannot wait to try out the new skis


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2015)

klange said:


> Go Pats!



are you sure you are going? with only 2 posts you might not have access to what you needed to complete the process.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 3, 2015)

Some pictures from yesterday to up the stoke meter:


----------



## mike86 (Feb 3, 2015)

Can't wait for the weekend


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 3, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Some pictures from yesterday to up the stoke meter:



Save some for us!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Some pictures from yesterday to up the stoke meter:





wa-loaf said:


> Save some for us!



x 1000000!

My stoke meter is pegged now!


----------



## vdk03 (Feb 3, 2015)

Looking good! Ski Stef and I are headed to the DIA now!


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2015)

I am so pumped


----------



## bvibert (Feb 3, 2015)

Nick, can you have your contacts at Sugarloaf shut the mountain down for the next couple of days, so there's some left for us?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 3, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Nick, can you have your contacts at Sugarloaf shut the mountain down for the next couple of days, so there's some left for us?



Anyone know someone at Central Maine Power? Maybe we can have the place shut down until Friday night?


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks like you guys are going to get a great weekend of skiing! I should be there for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## LoafSkier19 (Feb 3, 2015)

FYI, they opened Hell's Gate today...


----------



## jejeskier (Feb 4, 2015)

See you there, three years and counting.


----------



## Farleyman (Feb 4, 2015)

My girlfriend can't ski Sunday, anyone skiing Friday-Saturday and looking to pick up a lift ticket for Sunday? Message me and we can work something out! Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## conwayeast (Feb 4, 2015)

If anyone is planning on going up and needs lift tix please talk to me. Booked a 6 person condo, 3 ppl backed out. Awesome huh?


----------



## emilyp (Feb 4, 2015)

going to be a great weekend, can't wait!


----------



## klange (Feb 4, 2015)

How many more days?


----------



## klange (Feb 4, 2015)

4 more days?


----------



## klange (Feb 4, 2015)

3 more days?


----------



## klange (Feb 4, 2015)

no...2 more days!


----------



## justjen (Feb 4, 2015)

Get a life, klange!


----------



## FreeShred (Feb 4, 2015)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## SkiVTMEgirl (Feb 5, 2015)

Wahoo! That's a lot already. I hit my all time high record on skis last year with 86 days. Good luck to you!


----------



## SkiVTMEgirl (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry, that was in response to someone's list of places and days they have! Can't wait for this weekend. Looks like a ton of fresh tracks will waiting for us.


----------



## MarieEmily (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi all - so pumped for the weekend


----------



## MarieEmily (Feb 5, 2015)

packed and ready to go - heading to sugarloaf from CT


----------



## Nick (Feb 6, 2015)

We are here ! Ready to rock and roll !


----------



## Fowtwuntee (Feb 6, 2015)

First tracks is so legit. Only at the Stone Hut on Stowe have I taken an earlier first run


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2015)

What a great weekend.  I hope everyone had as much fun as I did!  Be sure to post all about it in the official trip report thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...y-Southern-Comfort-official-discussion-thread


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm buried at work but will try to get some video up this week also have to mail out some lift passes today !!


----------

